# wiring prob 6000W generator



## okddavissr5754 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi my name is Danny have a Briggs & Stratton PowerBack Industrial Plus 6000 Watt 11hp Generator generator model # GBFE6010 . I got cheap was neglected badly.started when I got it in the spring. finally got to it surprised it started. Wires hanging had to clean paint off numbers, carb was gummy on and on .My problem is down to the wiring and don't have diagram. sense most of wiring is hanging didn't see where they belong any help would be nice thx Danny. Forgot Briggs number 25627 1162-E1 9906023B


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Danny,

Are the Briggs numbers you listed off the engine or generator frame? Briggs generator model numbers are usually in a format like 098632-07


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey Danny,

Did a little searching and found this schematic. Hope this helps?

Bill


----------



## okddavissr5754 (Oct 19, 2015)

wml52 said:


> Hey Danny,
> 
> Did a little searching and found this schematic. Hope this helps?
> 
> Bill


Thx Bill I think it's a GBFE6010-0 instead of the -01 I'll try to put all info up think I found one 

I put a different post up with all info motor and generator


----------



## okddavissr5754 (Oct 19, 2015)

*had wrong Briggs number 6000w gen wiring*

256427 1162-E1 well figured out wiring.now have governor prob in its normal position (not running) throttle is wide open instead of in idle position. Doesn't seem right maybe why it wont start can't adjust idle mixture screw has a limiter not sure how to adjust . The equipment I have is older without limiter. Anyway got dark on me I'll attack it again tomorrow. Any advice would be appreciated oo generator number gbfe6010 -0 don't know what the difference is between -0 and -1 can't download PDF files on my phone and its only online service I have


----------



## okddavissr5754 (Oct 19, 2015)

wml52 said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Are the Briggs numbers you listed off the engine or generator frame? Briggs generator model numbers are usually in a format like 098632-07


It's the numbers off engine have everything stamped on engine and generator in note's if it will hlp


----------

